# mixed emotions



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I bid on an online gun auction yesterday and was high bid on a M&P 40 full size new in case with magazines 385 dollars plus 10 percent buyers fee plus sales tax. Equals 448 out the door. I think it is a fair deal. What do you think.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Good deal. I paid $500 out the door at a LGS for my full size M&P 9.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You did good.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a 9c that we paid 549 plus tax for about a year ago. Recently their is a store in lansing that has these with three magazines for 455 plus tax. What I bought has two mags. So their is a small spread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You'll probably pay $25 to $30 for an M&P magazine, maybe more.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am excited to get it. I probably have to wait until Monday to get it. I want to fiddle the difference between the 40 and the 9. I will need to buy practice and +p rounds for the 40 and I will let you all know if I feel more manly carrying a 40.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Real good! My 9c was $625.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Full size M&Ps are the best shooting -- and most comfortable -- semi-autos out there. Like others have said, you did good. Enjoy

One question though -- you didn't mention the transfer fee to the FFL?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

alterego said:


> I am excited to get it. I probably have to wait until Monday to get it. I want to fiddle the difference between the 40 and the 9. I will need to buy practice and +p rounds for the 40 and I will let you all know if I feel more manly carrying a 40.


I wouldn't put those +P loads through it for awhile. You just want range loads for at least a couple of hundred rounds.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Full size M&Ps are the best shooting -- and most comfortable -- semi-autos out there. Like others have said, you did good. Enjoy
> 
> One question though -- you didn't mention the transfer fee to the FFL?


I will be picking it up at the point of origin. It is pretty interesting what goes on with this auction. It is a local gun store that auction s new and used items. So long story no transfer for this item.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats on the new toy. I'm a fan of the 9mm. I found the recoil of the .40 to be snappy. Whatever you like is what you like though.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I hate to show this to everyone because it adds competition. But for preppers.

MICHIGAN: December 3rd Firearms & Consignment Auction - NotJustGuns.com®


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You'll probably pay $25 to $30 for an M&P magazine, maybe more.


They want $49 for them at my LGS!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

alterego said:


> I will be picking it up at the point of origin. It is pretty interesting what goes on with this auction. It is a local gun store that auction s new and used items. So long story no transfer for this item.


That's cool


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> They want $49 for them at my LGS!


Sparky,

Check out;
Midway for $33.99. My son just tole me that Cabelas has them for $35.99. 
Smith & Wesson Mag S&W M&P 9mm Luger Steel Blue

If you're ever in Atlanta, Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna, GA is awesome. They have some of the best prices in the country. Damnit, It looks like they suspended their online store.
Adventure Outdoors Online: OVER 10000 NEW AND PREVIOUSLY OWNED FIREARMS IN STOCK, Your premier Metro Atlanta sporting goods store since 1977.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

That's fair - congrats.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought Mrs Inor an M&P shield 9mm about a month ago and paid about $470 for that. So, I would say you did well.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The invoice in my email. This am.
Bid Total: $385.00 Buyer Premium: $50.05 Buyer Expenses: $0.00 Sales Tax: $26.10 Total Due: $461.15
Save 3% on Buyer's Premium when paid by qualifying payment type! Your discounted total due would be: $448.91


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A guy I work with went with me to pick up my new pee shooter today and he bought a pistol as well.

I just wanted you all to know these guys are great people.

Not Just Guns 411 N Cedar Rd Mason MI 48854 517-244-9001. [email protected]


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I get LEO pricing through my authorized Blueline S&W dealer. While I was requested not to say what they sell for to LE, I can say Well done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Once again I have to praise the people at S&W. Every time I take one of the Shield's to the range, I am impressed and pleased. Enjoy it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Congrats on the new toy. I'm a fan of the 9mm. I found the recoil of the .40 to be snappy. Whatever you like is what you like though.


Keith -

I have never been a big fan of the .40 either. But last week Mrs Inor and I went to the range and had a free rental so we tried out a Beretta PX4.

Px4 Storm Compact

We each put 50 rounds through it and both of liked it quite a bit. The "snappiness" of the .40 is dampened a lot by the fact that the barrel rotates about 1/4 turn as the slide goes back. I am still not sure if I want one or not because I still like my .45s and .357s. But if we do decide to get a .40, that will be a top contender for what we get.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Shield 40 has much more snappiness than the 9mm, so I put the Talon Custom Sandpaper Grip on it. Where I live and shoot, warm, humid weather is the norm. That does not work with a "snappy" polymer semi-auto, hence the sandpaper tape. Helps me overcome the muzzle snap but scrapes my sexy love-handles something fierce when CC!


----------

